# 2004 John Deere 4310, 2004 - Questions



## LsHvFun

I recently purchased a 2004 John Deere 4310, 4WD, 35 HP, 522 hours on the engine, 430 Front Loader, Box Blade, and a RZ60 Bush Hog.

I would like to correspond with anyone who owns this model tractor to find out more about it and if also if anyone has experienced any problems with the 4310.

If anyone has any pro's or con's or comments, I welcome your reply to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak

I own a 4410 which is pretty much the same tractor but the engine is a 35 hp. I belive the 4310 is something like 32 hp. I have the ehydro but if I bought another tractor, I would get a tractor with a manual transmission and a power reverser. The eHydro has done well but I am not a big fan of the electric options that I cannot work on and are real expensive to replace. 

These tractors have a VERY bad problem with the battery location in front of the transmission cooler and radiator. The battery vents corrosive gases that eat up the radiators. If you catch it in time and replace the OEM battery with the a sealed battery, that fixes the problem but many don't realize it until it is too late. 

The drive axle housings and transmission case is made of cast aluminum so these are NOT ag tractors or tolerant of real hard use. For most users these tractors perform very well provided you realize and operate them as light duty compact tractors. 

The transmission oil and filters must be changed every 400 hours which many ignore at their own expense. It is a pricey service but not so bad if you do it yourself. 

I strongly recommend you change all the filters and fluids unless the previous owner can show you receipts or good proof they have been recently done. Strip off ALL of the panels and give it a good cleaning with a compressed air gun to clean up the dirt and grass debry especially in the radiator area. 

I installed a block heater and will install the transmission heater on the next service. I also installed the arm rest kit which makes a nice operator touch. Do a search of the old posts on my 4410, they go into a good bit of detail. 

Congratulations on the new machine and welcome to Tractor Forum! Sounds like you bought a real nice tractor package. :thumbsup:

On edit: I saw you double posted in the big tractor section. I deleted that post so you won't get cross posts with folks thinking you have the older 4000 series ag tractor since the 4310 is a compact tractor. :cheers:


----------



## LsHvFun

*Awesome advise*

Thanks for the reply TF! And BTW, I like your avatar! The DUKE always made the best Westerns.

What you provided is just the sort of information I have been looking for. Especially about obtaining a sealed battery, changing the fluids and filters and I must not forget the ARMREST! One must operate his machine in comfort! Since I live in S/E Mississippi I think I will pass on the heaters. Just keeping her out of the elements is my main concern. I guess it's about time I cleaned out my barn anyway.

I haven't learned my way around the forums yet. But when I do, I will find your older posts TF.

Any suggestions about a good brand of tiller to be looking for? Just something to break up the pasture a bit before planting some good grass next spring. I have level ground and I think the equipment I have will be just what the doctor ordered. Granted that I take good care of it.

I just found a good article reviewing the JD 4310 in case anyone would like to check it out. It was written in August 2005. The 36 replies to the post are also informative. Below is the link:

John Deere 4310 Short Term Review

http://dotnot.org/blog/archives/2005/04/23/john-deere-4310-short-term-review/


----------



## Simpleprestige

Hey TF, I have heard quite a few problems about the battery in the 4310. My question is: Did they address this problem before the 3520 was introduced?? because the battery on mine also happens to be right in front of the radiator.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *Hey TF, I have heard quite a few problems about the battery in the 4310. My question is: Did they address this problem before the 3520 was introduced?? because the battery on mine also happens to be right in front of the radiator. *


I'm not certain if this problem was addressed. I have my doubts. I would check the area. Remove the battery and inspect closely.


----------



## Live Oak

LsHvFun, I own a Land Pride tiller. They make very good albeit very overpriced stuff. for the money spent, it is tough to beat the King Kutter pto tillers. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...45|14357|34329?listingPage=true&Special=false

One of these is real nice for making a good seed bed too as well as roughing up pasture. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...46|14358|34353?listingPage=true&Special=false


----------



## MFreund

I also have a 2004 4310 with the e-hydro. It had a Throttle Position Potentiometer code in the computer when I bought but I fixed it with a volt meter, technical manual, and some common sense. I have 641 hrs on it and cannot believe how much it can do. I have a deere 655 rototiller and like it very much, although I have only used it last spring (came as a package deal). I have a 420 loader and 72" mid mount mower and mostly use it to mow. I removed the foundation on a 40x100 old barn this fall with the loader and the concrete recycler could not believe the size of the pcs of concrete the "little" tractor could load. Congratulation on your purchase!!! Anything I can help with just post. There are MANY great people who watch and help here


----------



## Simpleprestige

I looked at tillers for awhile, but realized pretty quickly that I couldn't afford it, so i found a REALLY old 2 bottom plow that I use in junction with a landscape rake, basically does the same thing. I would like to find a disc to break it up even more though. Right now I have $80 into it because I rented a landscape rake twice. Works for me.


----------



## LsHvFun

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *LsHvFun, I own a Land Pride tiller. They make very good albeit very overpriced stuff. for the money spent, it is tough to beat the King Kutter pto tillers.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...45|14357|34329?listingPage=true&Special=false
> 
> One of these is real nice for making a good seed bed too as well as roughing up pasture.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...46|14358|34353?listingPage=true&Special=false *


Again, Thanks TF! I am compiling a list of attachments to be on the look out for if and when I have the funds to get them. I believe in buying used as long as the equipment is in good operation. All the ingo fot those sites now exist in a word document complete with pictures, descriptions, prices and nearest dealership location. BTW, thanks for deleting my other post. I later found this forum and was unsuccessful in deleting it myself. I can tell you that this forum and you guys are great!

*Simpleprestige* - I am with you on saving a buck or two! I think I could squeeze a nickle until it was the size of a pancake. LOL!

*MFreund* I will look up the JD 655 rototiller and add it to my growing list of attachments. I am beginning to think I will start calling my tractor "The Little Tractor That Could". Also, anything that I learn along the way will be posted here.


----------



## PSBK

I have an ’03 John Deere 4310 ePowrReveser with a clutch problem. The clutch pedal just goes to the floor and disengages the clutch. If I pull the pedal up by hand or attach a bungee cord to it, the clutch engages and the tractor works fine. Anyone have this issue or know if I simply broke a spring, or if I have a more complicated electro or hydraulic problem? Tractor has 230 hours on it. Thanks, Pat


----------



## MFreund

you have broken spring. Part # 23 I think

John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## John R

I have a 2006 4310 Ehydro with a 430 FEL also.
Great tractor.


----------



## Whitehorse

How do I remove the starter on my 4310? The rear bolt head is partially hidden by a steel support.


----------



## Ponderosa14

JD 4310 travel problems, Travel pedals non-op. Fault code shows four flash code. No forward nor reverse. Power to pedals is good. Any suggestions on the four light code? Help appreciated!!!


----------



## John R

I have a 4310, with a 430 loader just like it.
It's a great little tractor, mine gets used a lot.

Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## aeromike49

I have a 2004 JD 4310 manual shift 4 wd and have had no problems with it in 1400 hours. The JD dealer installed at no charge a shift kit to make the shifting easier. The 2nd battery went bad a few days ago and I have tried to find an aftermarket battery but so far have not been able to find one that is the actual replacement battery for this tractor? Also now that winter is here I discovered (before battery went bad) that the glow plug is not working - no light no indication that the glow plug is working? Any suggestions ?


----------



## sweetman

I have a 4310 with the e-Power Reverser. does not go in forward or reverse. Forward Code -/../. Reverse code: -/../.. Power steering doesn't work either. New power steering pump, New filter/fluid . Seems to be a related problem with the hydraulics??


----------



## kimramsey

*kramsey*

I've experience a similar problem with not going forward and reverse. It doesn't happen all the time. There's been times when I'm using it and it just slips out of gear most of the time in First gear. Let me know if you discover the problem. Thanks


----------



## tractorman2253

i have a 04 4310 i am having a problem with it, it will crank and run fine for about 15 sec then shuts off it won't go into forward or reverse evereything else works pto lift. have changed fuel filter and fuel cut off solenoid. ant help please


----------



## RC Wells

Check the draw tube in the fuel tank. They have a fine screen that clogs from algae in the diesel. I bet you will find it coated with a slimy substance that is blocking the fuel flow.


----------



## johndeerguy

I have a 2004 4310 tractor power reverser. 860 hours. I can put the transmission in B or C and the speed gear 1-4 The tractor will go in gear and start rolling but when I press the Excelerator it's like that tractor goes to neutral and the engine revs up, let off the gas and it kicks back into gear. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RC Wells

The ePowerReverser transmission has two clutch activation systems. The first being the pedal for shifting the four speed, and then the reverser lever for changing directions with its own clutch system.

The clutching for the reverser is hydraulic and must have all the filters clean to properly function. It is a good idea to check the suction screen to be sure there is not material stuck there that is limiting the oil flow and keeping the clutch from engaging fully.

There is also a much simpler solution to the type of problem you are having. Even though you have an electro-hydraulic clutch system for the reverser, it is important to keep all the linkages well lubricated. It will take a while of crawling around down and under, but spray everything related to the linkages, including the switch pivot points, with a good lubricant. 

There is also a pressure regulator valve for which you have to remove a cover on the bottom held on by six small bolts. The pressure regulator valve is on the left side of the housing and looks like a brass plug. Easier to feel than to see, but sometimes that needs replacing. Takes about ten minutes, and costs around $75.

Worst case is the reverser clutch is due for repair, but that should not be necessary unless the tractor was being reversed in the higher ranges or under high RPM and load. There is also a pair of O rings inside the clutch pack that contain the oil for the clutch actuation system that can fail, but doubtful at your hours.


----------



## johndeerguy

Thanks for the information I have already changed the transmission filter and fluid with high guard low viscosity Which Hasn't helped. I will find out we're the suction screen is and check it. I will go ahead and change the pressure regulator and lubricate can't hurt. Thanks again.


----------



## jd4310

What was the final solution on the 4310 clutch? Mine has the exact same problem now.


----------



## Tejas Guy

jd4310 said:


> What was the final solution on the 4310 clutch? Mine has the exact same problem now.


I had a very similar problem. Tractor would move forward normally, but reverse you sat there for a while before it finally would move.

Figuring I had lost a clutch seal, split the tractor. One seal was bad. Replaced all the seals and new fluid. Tractor would reverse a little quicker, but would not carry a load. Replaced the transmission controller, no change. When the wires were swapped on the solenoid and the tractor would reverse fine but die immediately and would not start until they were switched back. Just about to order new solenoids and transducers when I saw this post. Took out the pressure regulator valve and cleaned it well and the tractor worked better. Ordered a new one and now it is back to normal. 2002 JD 4310 Epower reverser.


----------

